# Fire bottle



## casmalia (Aug 24, 2014)

I picked up this fire extinguisher bottle a few years ago at the Morro Bay CA bottle show. I liked the eleven sides and the color. I was told they used these around the 1930's time frame. And they were filled with a liquid chemical which aided in putting out a fire. I sure would hate to have this bottle as the only alternative in putting out a fire.


----------



## casmalia (Aug 24, 2014)

My mistake the bottle has 12 sides and is 11x2.300.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is that CARBONA on the base ? They also made cleaning products. I've only seen them in aqua. Nice find in amber. Here's mine.[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

The "fire bottles" I've seen do _not_ look like that. They are more of a jar and are broken open when the extinguisher is put into use. They contained often an acid that'd react with a powder or another liquid (depends on which of the extinguishers you have) and it'd burst forth in a foam or even liquid that should expand and put it out. Just don't get in the way as, well, it had acid....


----------



## casmalia (Aug 24, 2014)

(Is that CARBONA on the base ?) Yes it is CARBONA.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 24, 2014)

From google images.......[attachment=image(BA).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

When's this one even from exactly?


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 24, 2014)

Casmalia how bout some pics( close up ) of the neck and seams? That will help age it. Mitch


----------



## casmalia (Aug 24, 2014)

OK here are a few more pictures.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks to me like the seam goes up and stops just under the lip. So it's probably 30's or a little earlier. Again I don't think they are common in amber. I would hang on to that one until I could find a labeled example. Sweet find !  Mitch


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 12, 2015)

I have collected a lot of glass form the Clyde Glass Company, n Clyde N.Y. on the Erie Barge Canal.  They jade a lot of milk glass for ladies dresser dishes and bottles.  They also mad a neat stopper and round bottle for use as a Fire Dowser.  Both the stopper and bottle were hand blown and pontiled.  They shipped them to New York City and to Chicago  by the canal system. They also made a lot of glass canes there.  Glass canes are another thing I like to collect.  What is special with them is a lot of them were made with a cork closure - so the  baton could be filled with alcohol, which they drank after the parades, and threw the canes against buildings after the parades.  I only have found one that lived - so I guess that owne must have been sick and stayed home.  One time when I was traveling, I found a man that had a big metal barn with at least a thousand canes hanging from the ceiling beams - that he had collected.  If anyone knows about that collection and collector, I would like to visit him again.   RED Matthews


----------

